# Help - high pitched sound



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

ive just been doing all the checks getting ready for the off tomorrow and ive found a problem, when i start the motorhome there is a high pitched sound coming from under the front seat where the lesure battery is??? ive never heard this before what is it?? what do i need to do??


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

An inverter without enough juice can do that.
Have you go one?
Patrick


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan (Oct 26, 2008)

:lol: Hi is there a inverter under the seat :lol: 
yours Brian and Marion


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: URGENT HELP NEEDED*



tommytli said:


> ive never heard this before what is it?? what do i need to do??


Describe it in much more depth.
Bubbling, screaming, sizzling, popping, etc. etc.???

Ray.


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

not sure if i have an inverter under the seat, under the seat there is a battery and the unit what charges it i presume? i can hear a fan now and then under there when its on ehu. and the beep is a constant high pitch beep, one thing i have noticed is the battery seems a bit low


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

tommytli said:


> not sure if i have an inverter under the seat, under the seat there is a battery and the unit what charges it i presume? and the beep is a constant high pitch beep, one thing i have noticed is the battery seems a bit low


I don't know your particular set up but if the battery is low and the charger is trying to pour amps in fast, I guess this could cause transformer hum and fan noise. 
I don't know what the 'beep' is but again could be a low volts warning.

Wait a while till the batteries come up and hopefully it will all smooth out.

Ray.


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

should i hook up to the house to charge it up?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I have changed the title of this thread, please see site rules:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forums-rules.html#0


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

If it's not been on mains supply then the leisure battery must be as flat as a Fiat


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

tommytli said:


> should i hook up to the house to charge it up?


I think that you have the same set-up as me. I would try putting it on the mains hook-up.

How many light does your control panel show for the battery (without it being on the ehu)?

Mike


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

cronkle said:


> tommytli said:
> 
> 
> > should i hook up to the house to charge it up?
> ...


the lights on the control panel were flickering all over, this has never happened before. ive plugged it in to the house so lets see if that helps
oh and sorry if i broke any forum rules i was starting to flap as we set off tomorrow


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

tommytli said:


> oh and sorry if i broke any forum rules i was starting to flap as we set off tomorrow


Hi tommytli

Not a problem from a moderating point of view, it's not a rule we enforce very often. The problem is that using none-specific titles for threads doesn't encourage members to read them - and if less members read them then you get less replies - common sense really. :wink:


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

thanks every 1 i think the crisis is over ive had it plugged in for a short while and the beep has stopped when the engine is running both off and on ehu, so the battery must of been flat, how i dont know its only been parked up about a month, i think i will have to keep an eye on it


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

You said: "thanks every 1 i think the crisis is over ive had it plugged in for a short while and the beep has stopped when the engine is running both off and on ehu, so the battery must of been flat, how i dont know its only been parked up about a month, i think i will have to keep an eye on it"

This has all the ear marks of an inverter! Now the battery is up, the inverter is happy BUT that means the inverter is switched on and will continue to take juice from the battery even if not being used.
There will be a switch to turn it off.
Also, it may well mean that one or more of your 240v sockets will be live even when you are not on EHU and could take you by surprise. Do try and find that switch 8O 
Patrick


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

*Screeching sound*

Might seem a bit daft,but....Is your step out? or is the alarm warning switch for it faulty.I have had this while driving and was mystified...took some finding.


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

the step it built in not electric, i think patrick has got it there is a switch/cap at the side of the seat that unclips and looking at the hand book it switches off the battery whilst not in use i will have to remember to un plug it  cheers again


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

tommytli said:


> the step it built in not electric, i think patrick has got it there is a switch/cap at the side of the seat that unclips and looking at the hand book it switches off the battery whilst not in use i will have to remember to un plug it  cheers again


I'm not sure that I would turn it off at that switch. On my system I have notice that on two occasions the battery seemed to get quite low and the only thing that was odd in that situation was that I had turned off the lighting circuit at the control panel without turning off a light at its own switch. Now, with my limited knowledge of such things that doesn't make sense as a cause and effect but perhaps someone with more knowledge than me could offer an explanation and maybe that could also explain your battery being low.

Anyway, have a damn good holiday!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

sorry guys forgot to tell you all what the problem was, at the side we have a garage door where the bunks are and because the door wasnt closed properly while the engine was running it sounded an alarm from underneath the passenger seat where the battery is. thanks for all the help in my time of shear PANIC :lol: :lol:


----------

